# Performing Scenes- Do you need to get rights?



## dcolson003 (Jan 27, 2010)

Were are in the process of planning a scene night at a high school. We were wondering do you have to get the rights to perform a short scene from a play. The show does not have an admission to it, but donations will be accepted. We're doing this more for a fundraiser, than an actual performance. Any thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Footer (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes, you need to get rights. Even staged readings before an audience need to have rights. Especially if you are pulling scenes from bigger works you need to get rights to do that scene. There is a good chance the rights will cost you nothing because its for a benefit, but you need to at least ask.


----------

